# Old Craftsman router base and bushings



## TB Naylor (Nov 28, 2009)

:help::help:I have an old Craftsman router (Part NO. 315.174451) and want to use it to make some box joints. My router template is an old Porter-Cable 5008. The Craftsman router base whole is too big for my bushings. What do I need to get to mount the 2 piece bushings and where can I find what I need?

Tom Naylor


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

I would you suggest you not take the time to rework it,,the craftsman is not a easy one to rework, I would suggest you just send off for the box joint jigs from OakPark you will be glad you did, it's one of the best jigs they make...see the video on the order page...note you don't need to drill holes in your table to use them just mount them to some MDF and then clamp it to your top..

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--
http://op.woodgrainonline.com/spacer/indexus.html
======



tbnaylor said:


> :help::help:I have an old Craftsman router (Part NO. 315.174451) and want to use it to make some box joints. My router template is an old Porter-Cable 5008. The Craftsman router base whole is too big for my bushings. What do I need to get to mount the 2 piece bushings and where can I find what I need?
> 
> Tom Naylor


----------



## joerussell1 (Jan 18, 2010)

tom naylor, I seem to have a similar problem except that I want to cut dove tail joints and cannot find a plate that will fit the router and accept the guide bushing. If you get any help please let me know. [email protected]


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Milescraft base or Cman clear base available of Sears.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes, almost all the items from MilesCraft can be had at Sears 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00961263000P?vName=Tools&keyword=milescraft

========



Clouseau said:


> Milescraft base or Cman clear base available of Sears.


----------



## TB Naylor (Nov 28, 2009)

joerussell1 said:


> tom naylor, I seem to have a similar problem except that I want to cut dove tail joints and cannot find a plate that will fit the router and accept the guide bushing. If you get any help please let me know. [email protected]


Hi Joe,
Sorry that it took me so long to realize that I had a post. Regarding the router base, I found one that fits a whole bunch of bases. It is sold by woodcraft and the part number is 144931. It is clear plastic base with a self centering tool and it works great. You can find it at woodcraft.com for $26.99


----------



## TB Naylor (Nov 28, 2009)

Clouseau said:


> Milescraft base or Cman clear base available of Sears.


I tried Sears and they only gave me strange looks. I did find what I was looking for at woodcraft.

Tom


----------



## Jim Onkka (Feb 6, 2010)

I have two 1-horse Craftsmen routers that are about thirty years old. I found a clear offset router base at Sears that fits. I also found a clear offset base at Lowes that fits. There was a bushing set that I got from Lowes that fits both the bases. They make handling the routers much easier.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sometimes you can find some great deals at Sears ,6 clear plates for 20 bucks...

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00964183000P?keyword=router+plate

==========


----------



## mcgtrinsofla (Mar 8, 2010)

tbnaylor said:


> :help::help:I have an old Craftsman router (Part NO. 315.174451) and want to use it to make some box joints. My router template is an old Porter-Cable 5008. The Craftsman router base whole is too big for my bushings. What do I need to get to mount the 2 piece bushings and where can I find what I need?
> 
> Tom Naylor


hi tom,
any chance you still have the manual to that old sears router?
if so, could you up load a copy or send me one?
i have no idea how that ring adjuster works on mine.
thanks in advance.
michel


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

See http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/20612-milescraft-1205-turnlock-offset-base.html#post170128 for a very good deal that includes the universal base for the Milescraft Bushing set. The Milescraft bushing set includes an adaptor for PC style bushings. For the price that Woodcraft want you could have this offset base, a Universal base, a centering tool and a set of bushings.

Cheers

Peter


----------

